# Provigil(modalert brand) = pro-social for me!



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

I have been taking modalert for several days and I am absolutely amazed at the benefits! I added this to my 10 mg of daily Lexapro to counteract severe apathy and lack of motivation. The results so far have been amazing! The actual feeling it gives me is very subtle but wonderful. I feel brighter, more alert, and the best part is that I have been much more talkative! I also use Klonopin and Inderal on occasion(social events etc.) and I love their calming effects but they seem to only make me not give a crap about my performances or my actions and do not seem to make me more outgoing. However the Modalert makes me more outgoing and happier. This might be why Provigil(original name) is rated the #1 med for depression on remedyfind.com. So far I love it! Anyone else using Provigil, Modafinil, Alertec, or Modalert(all versions of the same basic drug?


----------



## Pistachio (Aug 1, 2006)

Now that a few more days have passed, how is it going with the provigil? Before I started on zoloft, klonopin and serequel I at least was able to motivate myself to do my job (thank god I work from home). I'm wondering if provigil might be something to try because my tdoc is getting annoyed that I'm still not getting out of the house.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Pistachio said:


> Now that a few more days have passed, how is it going with the provigil? Before I started on zoloft, klonopin and serequel I at least was able to motivate myself to do my job (thank god I work from home). I'm wondering if provigil might be something to try because my tdoc is getting annoyed that I'm still not getting out of the house.


Still going well! I took a break today because of church where I rely on Klonopin to keep me relaxed around crowds and in classrooms. I want to try to take 1-2 days off of Provigil a week to maybe help prevent tolerance and loss of effectiveness. I did seem to notice maybe an energy crash after a few hours of feeling pretty good but I am gonna try taking a second dose of Provigil at around 11:00- 12:00 noon as I have seen others doing this. I think it might be a great add on for you if you can afford it!


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, higher levels of dopamine cause you to be social.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I've been on Provigil since around January and I'm only moderately pleased with it. It's greatest function has been in counteracting how sleepy Anafranil makes me, though I still sleep too long and get drowsy during the day.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm too poor for Provigil


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Caedmon said:


> I'm too poor for Provigil


 :ditto

Hopefully, my psych will prescribe Wellbutrin for me. I'm hoping it will help me with the apathy and lack of motivation. If not, then I'll probably just have to live with it. :sigh


----------



## Pistachio (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I checked with my insurance and a 30 day supply is only $25 for me. God bless blue cross. I'm sorry for those of you without prescription assistance. I saw the full price of a 30 day supply and was shocked. :fall


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Provigil and Emsams costs are absolutely insane.

$500 a month is not even close to possible for the average american let alone average person (world wide).


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I have Blue Cross/Blue Shield insurance, but it's PPO insurance, which means we get decent doctor visit coverage, but our prescription coverage is sorta crappy. Our generic prescriptions are virtually free (We pay for them at the point of sale, and we then file a claim on the BCBS website. Usually within a week, they send us a check for the amount of the prescription filed), but brand name medications (like Provigil) are only covered at 80% or not at all, depending on if the medication is on BCBS's "preferred" list. It's confusing and stupid, but it's beter than nothing, I guess.


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

I'm going to beg for modalert. Anything that will get me to do the dishes and get the laundry done. I have so had it with my lazy self!


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

persistent1 said:


> I have been taking modalert for several days and I am absolutely amazed at the benefits! I added this to my 10 mg of daily Lexapro to counteract severe apathy and lack of motivation. The results so far have been amazing! The actual feeling it gives me is very subtle but wonderful. I feel brighter, more alert, and the best part is that I have been much more talkative! I also use Klonopin and Inderal on occasion(social events etc.) and I love their calming effects but they seem to only make me not give a crap about my performances or my actions and do not seem to make me more outgoing. However the Modalert makes me more outgoing and happier. This might be why Provigil(original name) is rated the #1 med for depression on remedyfind.com. So far I love it! Anyone else using Provigil, Modafinil, Alertec, or Modalert(all versions of the same basic drug?


Sorry for launching an old thread but I am curious. Large crowds, parties, even traveling makes my nerves run in circles to the point where I avoid them and many of the positive experiences I should be getting from them. What would happen if you took the provigil for these social occasions rather then the Klonopin


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Caedmon said:


> I'm too poor for Provigil


Provigil is $10+ per pill and it's not very impressive. It's stimulating, but only mildly. My opinion: it's not worth it, not even close.

Provigil's label actually dares to compare it to dextroamphetamine -- a drug that could virtually wake the dead -- there is no comparison between Provigil & actual amphetamines.


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

provigil=crap. amphetamines=he!! yesss


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Provigil is $10+ per pill and it's not very impressive. It's stimulating, but only mildly. My opinion: it's not worth it, not even close.
> 
> Provigil's label actually dares to compare it to dextroamphetamine -- a drug that could virtually wake the dead -- there is no comparison between Provigil & actual amphetamines.


Whats the chances of having any stimulates prescribed to me. I've taken all the SSRI imaginable with no luck. I don't have ADHD I don't think. Social gatherings definitly tire the heck out of me.....could anxiety cause tiredness?


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Jrock said:


> Whats the chances of having any stimulates prescribed to me. I've taken all the SSRI imaginable with no luck. I don't have ADHD I don't think. Social gatherings definitly tire the heck out of me.....could anxiety cause tiredness?


unless you are diagnosed with narcolepsy, chronic fatigue syndrome, or ADHD, chances are near zero for amphetamines and methylphenidate. However, the odds may increase directly proportional to the amount of failed meds you've tried(with certain less reluctant docs). You may have to try some 20 drugs before a doc looks to a schedule II for off label use. Provigil and Wellbutrin are easy to get but dont work near as well.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Foh_Teej said:


> Provigil and Wellbutrin are easy to get but dont work near as well.


So i shouldnt have a problem getting it since I've tried so many SSRI maybe 10 or more


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

can provigil be taken as needed? Plus would it be a good stepping stone for my doc to get others?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Provigil is just like drinking a lot of Coffee. Its no match for amphetamines


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Noca said:


> Provigil is just like drinking a lot of Coffee. Its no match for amphetamines


well how do i get them? and what should i get


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Jrock said:


> well how do i get them? and what should i get


You need to have tried Wellbutrin already and you need to have either ADD or ADHD or narcolepsy or know someone who is willing to sell you some.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Noca said:


> You need to have tried Wellbutrin already and you need to have either ADD or ADHD or narcolepsy or know someone who is willing to sell you some.


Well i have tried wellbutrin with no luck....I dont have ADD ADHD whats next ?


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Jrock said:


> Well i have tried wellbutrin with no luck....I dont have ADD ADHD whats next ?


Lie about having severe narcolepsy, ADHD, or CFS or convince the doc that this is a last ditch effort after many failed meds for SA. Even then, it may take a legthy doctor-patient relationship spanning months to years (and more riding the medi-go-round) to pull it off.

In short, dont hold your breath.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I get mad when people say provigil is like coffee because it's not. For people who are not tired, provigil will be useless (as coffee would be), but if you struggle with chronic unrelenting fatigue, you will start drinking coffee and soon find you are drinking 20 cups of coffee a day and you are still tired and anxious on top of it. On the other hand, provigil actually works without causing severe anxiety (at least at first). The downside is some people build tolerance. I feel like I've built tolerance to provigil so my satisfaction with the drug has declined since when I first started taking it. It still helps more than any other prescription drug I have ever taken.

I'd like to try amphetamines at some point but amphetamines are supposed to be physically addictive and cause noticeable withdrawal. Provigil causes no noticeable withdrawal other than that you are back to your usual state of tiredness. Amphetamines probably do work a lot better but I couldn't tell you since I've never tried them.

Provigil won't make you feel on top of the world, so if you feel good already, you won't get a high off of provigil. However, if you are tired and depressed, you might get a mood lift, a sort of mini-high at first, which will probably fade after you build up some tolerance.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Dexedrine is dirt cheap compared to provigil, and more powerful


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

This thread makes me miss my sweet oh sweet Adderall.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

AprilEthereal said:


> This thread makes me miss my sweet oh sweet Adderall.


:hug


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

What kind of drug is this? Is it an SSRI?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dax said:


> Is it an SSRI?


no


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

dax said:


> What kind of drug is this? Is it an SSRI?


Provigil is a mild (compared to amphetamines) stimulant. Read all about it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Provigil


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Some people love this drug, some hate it. I think it's not supposed to act on the central nervous system or something? I don't know really, but it doesn't normally cause jitteriness like caffeine would. What is questionable is whether provigil actually provides more energy than caffeine. Probably depends on the person... personally for me it works better, but I forgot to mention that I take it with wellbutrin (200-400 mg provigil, 300 mg wellbutrin). The combination could make a big difference, my psychiatrist did not want to prescribe provigil without wellbutrin. I don't claim to know the pharmacology behind it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

kev said:


> (200-400 mg provigil...


I read the full FDA label for Provigil that came with some sample packs my doc gave me. According to studies done by the drug maker doses over 200 mg did not provide any additional benefit, so they didn't recommend a dose any higher.

Are you finding that over 200 does more for you? Of course, 400 mg would be $20 to someone like me.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually I don't even know anymore. When I first started to build tolerance to provigil I tried 400 mg just to see. I did feel like it boosted my concentration some but it could be in my head. I don't think the increase from 200 to 400 has no additional benefit like the drug makers would like you to believe but the effect is so small that if 200 doesnt work 400 probably wont either. I told my doc and he said I could take 400 mg if I felt I needed it and take 200 otherwise. Lately I don't notice much of a difference between the two dosages but perhaps I have built up even more tolerance.

Another thing, provigil doesnt replace lack of sleep. Provigil does not get me through the day if I did not sleep well.



UltraShy said:


> I read the full FDA label for Provigil that came with some sample packs my doc gave me. According to studies done by the drug maker doses over 200 mg did not provide any additional benefit, so they didn't recommend a dose any higher.
> 
> Are you finding that over 200 does more for you? Of course, 400 mg would be $20 to someone like me.


----------



## feelalone (May 1, 2010)

Jrock said:


> can provigil be taken as needed?


someone can answer please, I'm searching for some stimulant that works as needed, in my country anphetamines are forbidden :sigh


----------

